# ClockworkRecovery



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there any setting that I am not aware of that can force clockwork recovery to boot on every start up? I like the feature just in case I screw up when I flash. Lot more options in clockwork than in the stock recovery system.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

There's a built-in fail safe.
I believe it's;
battery pull>plug in to wall>replace battery
i'll edit with 100% method when I get home and can test


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info!


----------

